

Mobile group chat is better distributed - pamihood
http://blog.chattag.com/post/66390167702/mobile-group-chat-is-better-distributed

======
at7302
Sounds interesting. This seems to be a more natural way for conversations to
develop. It mirrors real-world conversations where random users can just join
and leave.

The analogy to hashtags makes sense. However since hashtag topics can last
indefinitely, they can get stale and lose relevance. Allowing
tags/conversations to expire after a period of time keeps the conversation
topical.

The concept is also scalable, since you can either have a small conversation
among friends, or a regional conversation about relevant issues in the news.

